#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-06-21
<ohzie> hey everyone
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-06-22
<Johnintex> good morning
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-06-23
<Johnintex> good morning
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-06-24
<Johnintex> good morning
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-06-21
<stlsaint> TLF!! WooT WooT!!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-06-17
<McKraken> good morning, thebwt
<thebwt> Good morning!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-06-21
<dal> hi
<dal> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 as a liveboot system
<dal> When I run "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" for my packages, I get
<dal> "is not a debian format archive" for like all of them!
<dal> this just happened today when I was updating all my packages
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-06-23
<greenalgae> evening room
<greenalgae> can apt-get output me a list of installed packages?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2018-06-18
<havenstance> evening
